# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Αναπαραγωγή ιθαγενών εκτροφής >  Προσπάθεια αναπαραγωγής red siskin 2013

## Lovecarduelis

Άντε να ζεσταινόμαστε πρίν μπεί το "βαρύ πυροβολικό" στην μάχη (μέιτζορ)

----------


## vag21

με το καλο γιωργαρα.

----------


## jk21

καλη συνεχεια Γιωργη !

----------


## οδυσσέας

μπραβο Γιωργο καλη συνεχεια :Happy0065:  και μην μεινεις μονο στις φωτο θελουμε και βιντεακια  :wink:  :Happy0159:

----------


## Gardelius

*Με το καλο,...καλη επιτυχία!!!!!*

----------


## xarhs

μπραβο ρε γιωργο.................. με το καλο....!!!!!!!


αλλα please βαλε και καμια κοντινη φωτογραφια

----------


## teo24

Με το καλο και στα υπολοιπα....

----------


## nikoslarisa

Μπραβο Γιωργο.με το καλο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Νομίζεις ότι πέταξες δύο φωτό που η μία είναι θολή και καθάρισες ?

Αμ δε.

Θέλουμε καθημερινή ενημέρωση για τα συγκεκριμένα πουλάκια.

Αντε παλικάρι μου...

 :Cool0037:

----------


## serafeim

Γιωργο καλη συνεχεια...

----------


## δημητρα

με το καλο με το καλο και τα υπολοιπα, καλη συνεχεια και με πολλα πολλα πουλια

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ ολους, εναν εναν ξεχωριστα! Βασιλη δεν ειναι καναρινια τα σισκιν, θελουν λιγο διακριτικοτητα φιλε! Κατσε με το καλο να ειναι πιασμενα τα αυγα και θα τα βρουμε τα υπολοιπα! Καλη επιτυχια σε ολους

----------


## jk21

υπαρχουν και οι φωτο με ζουμ Γιωργη και ακομα καλυτερα και οι βιντεοκαμερες ! επειδη σας ξερω μερικους προληπτικους (μαλλον αυτο παιζει και με σενα ) κανε απο τωρα τις ληψεις και οταν με το καλο τα μικρα κλαρωσουν (για το οποιο ξερεις οτι εχεις ολες μου τις ευχες ) περιμενουμε ντοκουμεντα !!!!

----------


## Lovecarduelis

εδώ είμαστε, τέσσερα στα πέντε ένσπορα τελικά είχε η φωλιά και ιδού η "μάνα υπόδειγμα"!

----------


## οδυσσέας

Γιωργο θελει να συνδεθω για να δω το βιντεο.

----------


## Gardelius

*Καλη συνεχεια!!!!*

----------


## οδυσσέας

Μπαβο Γιωργο να σου ζησουν και στο κλαρι. ετσι ντε να δουμε και τετοιες αναπαραγωγες.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Γιώργο δεν πιστευω να ταίζει τους μεζέδες που μου έλεγες ?

 :Anim 26:

----------


## Lovecarduelis

ευχαριστώ παιδιά! Βασίλη δίνει, αλλά λίγο!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> ευχαριστώ παιδιά! Βασίλη δίνει, αλλά λίγο!



Κλαίωωωωωωωωωωω

----------


## Peri27

Μπραβο μπραβο!! Καλη συνεχεια και καλη επιτυχια!!  :Happy:

----------


## Lovecarduelis

ευχαριστώ φίλε

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Τελεια ολα Γιωργο! Καλη συνεχεια  :Happy: 




> ευχαριστώ φίλε


Φιλη ειναι η Περι!  :winky:

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Ωπ συγγνώμη Πέρι!!

----------


## xarhs

μπεσ γιωργο στο προφιλ της να δεις τι ωραιος φιλος ειναι........  :Anim 26:  :Happy0196: 



καλη συνεχεια.....!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Lovecarduelis

ενα απο τα 4 βγηκε απο την φωλια την 13η μερα!

----------


## xarhs

ειναι ενα κουκλι......................!!!!!!!!

να σου ζησουν ολα και καλη συνεχεια......

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Ποσο μικρα ειναι βρε? Μια χαρα φωλια ειναι και η αυγοθηκη  :: 

Πολυ ομορφο μωρακι.. να σου ζησει και να ειναι γερο ευχομαι  :Happy:

----------


## vag21

ο πιο μαγκας την κοπανησε χαχαχα.

----------


## jk21

να τα χαιρεσαι και να τα προσεχεις Γιωργη !

----------


## οδυσσέας

ρε τι φατσα σκαρισε κιολας. με το καλο και τα αλλα στο κλαρι.

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ ολους σας!

----------


## Lovecarduelis

μεγάλωσε η τετράδα μου, πάμε σιγά σιγά για την 2η γέννα!

----------


## xarhs

να σου ζησουν..!!!!
καλη συνεχεια..!!!!

----------


## Giwrgos 13 :P

Σου ευχομαι να σου πανε ολα καλα!!  :Happy:

----------


## αντρικος

πολυ ομορφα φιλε κουκλια ειναι και πολυ ωραια πουλλακια ειδικα απο φωνη τρελλενομαι  :Happy:  αντε τωρα σου ευχομαι 5/5 να εχεις!!!

----------


## Lovecarduelis

2η φωλιά με 3 υγιέστατα μικρά!

----------


## teo24

Φτου φτου σκορδα,Να σου ζησουν Γιωργο...

----------


## Gardelius

*Να σου ζήσουν και με υγεια στο κλαρί!!!*  :Big Grin:

----------


## nikoslarisa

Μπραβοοο Γιωργαρα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!πολυ ωραια πουλακια!

----------


## jk21

με το καλο στο κλαρι Γιωργη !

----------


## Ρία

άντε σιγά σιγά να μεγαλώσουν!! εύχομαι να μην υπάρξει κανένα πρόβλημα!!   :Humming Bird A:  :Humming Bird A:  :Humming Bird A:

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Μπράβο ρε Γιώργαρε.

 :winky:

----------


## Lovecarduelis

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ πολυ παιδια, να στε καλα ολοι...!

----------


## δημητρα

να σου ζησουν και να ειναι ολα γερα

----------

